# Plem(p)sel



## eno2

Ik gaf iemand strafpunten op mijn forum vanwege  het gebruik van het woord "plempsel" over iemands bijdragen, omdat ik het woord denigrerend achtte. Maar klopt dat wel? De dader beweert dat het gewoon een synoniem is van "schrijfsel". Het staat niet in Van Dale en google geeft ook weinig resultaten, maar daar lijkt het NIET pejoratief.

Ik dacht aan plempen



> Urban dictionary:
> 
> 
> Top Definition
> 
> Plempen
> Dutch term: To put in or as if in a particular place or position; set.
> Person nr 1 : Waar moet ik dit neer plempen
> Person nr 2 : Plemp het maar op de bank neer
> #plempen #plemp #meuk #etc #overigen





> Van Dale
> plempen
> 2plem·pen
> onovergankelijk werkwoord
> • plempte, heeftgeplempt1678, klanknabootsend gevormd
> woordvormen1niet algemeen plenzen, plonzen, morsen



. Maar dit is onovergankelijk.

De overgankelijke versie is letterlijk en figuurlijk gebruik is niet aangegeven



> Van Dale
> plempen
> 1plem·penovergankelijk werkwoord
> • plempte, heeft geplempt
> 1678, klanknabootsend gevormdNL
> 
> zand, bagger, puin enz.in het water storten ter bevestiging van een gedeelte dijk dat onder water een zwak punt heeft
> 2aanvullen, dempen•een sloot, een gat in een weg plempen



Afijn, ik blijf erbij, het is pejoratief.  Eerder een synoniem van bagger...


----------



## PaulQ

eno2 said:


> Ik gaf iemand strafpunten op mijn forum vanwege  het gebruik van het woord "plempsel" over iemands bijdragen, omdat ik het woord denigrerend achtte.


Wat heeft hij geschreven?


----------



## eno2

Ik kan het niet citeren want ik heb het verwijderd. Iemands bijdragen "plempsels" noemen.


----------



## PaulQ

Voor mij, het is geen lof, maar het is heel mild - niet echt denigrerend -> Winterdiscussie topic 2012/2013 deel 6


----------



## eno2

Het ziet er naar uit dat ik een vergissing gemaakt heb ja. In dit geval had ik moeten voortgaan op hoe plempsel op internet gebruikt wordt. Dat soort dingen dat niet in Van Dale staat is problematisch...


----------



## bibibiben

_Plempen _gaat in de richting van _neerkwakken_. Ik kan me dus goed voorstellen dat iemand zijn tekst niet graag omschreven ziet als een plempsel. Wel zijn er lieden die _plempsel_ in de neutrale betekenis van _stukje tekst_ of _geschreven commentaar_ gebruiken. Deze neutrale betekenis lijkt me echter niet algemeen bekend. Überhaupt wordt _plempsel_ nog niet wijd en zijd gebruikt.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _Plempen _gaat in de richting van _neerkwakken_. Ik kan me dus goed voorstellen dat iemand zijn tekst niet graag omschreven ziet als een plempsel


.
Een kwaksel...
Dat was mijn eerste reactie inderdaad.



> Wel zijn er lieden die _plempsel_ in de neutrale betekenis van _stukje tekst_ of _geschreven commentaar_ gebruiken. Deze neutrale betekenis lijkt me echter niet algemeen bekend. Überhaupt wordt _plempsel_ nog niet wijd en zijd gebruikt.


Het gebruik ervan in neutrale betekenis op fora- internet maakt het wél een twijfelgeval.
Dus moet het voordeel van de twijfel gelden, en bestraffing is niet aangewezen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik had nog nooit van _plempsel_ gehoord. Blijkbaar hang ik niet op de juiste internetfora rond. Heeft het woord dezelfde connotatie als _reaguursel_, bekend van – maar allang niet meer beperkt tot – de lezerscommentaren op Geenstijl?


----------



## bibibiben

Hans M. said:


> Ik had nog nooit van _plempsel_ gehoord. Blijkbaar hang ik niet op de juiste internetfora rond. Heeft het woord dezelfde connotatie als _reaguursel_, bekend van – maar allang niet meer beperkt tot – de lezerscommentaren op Geenstijl?



Voor mij wel.


----------



## eno2

GeenStijl en reaguursel was mij dan weer onbekend (heb nog niet zo lang een internetverbinding). Ik piepte eens op Wiki en zag: Tegel, comment, reaguursel - reactie. Kan ook neutraal zijn.


----------

